# Whats the best FREE Software for CD burning???



## Charmwah (May 7, 2010)

Apologies if this has been asked before, I have searched and found nothing....

I'm fed up of Nero and all the shit it installs on my computer, I want some decent CD burning software with all the usual functionality, anybody reccomend anything?


----------



## Essex (May 7, 2010)

media player for cd's Infra Recorder for iso etc 

this what ya after?


----------



## Charmwah (May 7, 2010)

Essex said:


> media player for cd's Infra Recorder for iso etc
> 
> this what ya after?


You happy with Media Player? Last time I used it you couldnt control it putting in pauses between tracks. I use Alcohol120% for Iso's.


----------



## Essex (May 7, 2010)

I never realy burn cd's but when i do it seems ok, for windows shiteware


----------



## cdrippper2 (May 18, 2010)

Burrrn is free, straight foreward, and i found it works well most of the time. doesn't seem to like my windows 7 though, but does fine in my vista and earlier


----------



## ScrogThis (Nov 7, 2010)

What sort of CDs? If it's just regular files you can drag/drop on the CD drive then select "write files to cd". If it's video and such ImageBurn works pretty well for DVDs & CDs.


----------



## heir proctor (Feb 23, 2011)

I use Roxio's Toast. Found a torrent for it awhile back, I'm sure its still floating around. Works great for DVD's too


----------



## Kevin A (Feb 23, 2011)

Dude, I use iTunes and I absolutly love it!


----------



## ross108 (Feb 23, 2011)

you can use windows media player to play anything with the right codex i can play 1080p on it but i prefer vlc.if im burning anything i use convertxtodvd and i think thats on a torrent site somewhere too.


----------



## Kingofpoon (Mar 2, 2011)

not sure what your tring to burn

for the all around best id go with alchol 120
for dvds i would go with dvd fab 
for iso i love and use magic iso but if your looking for free u can always use deepburner which is not bad seeing its free

check out the application forum on thecavernforum.com this site is wicked been using it for about 4 years trust me you find ANY computer software you need and the people are nice to if its not post ask and someone will find i for you

(edit) you might also want to download div x codec if your downloading music that you dont have the right codec for just a thought


----------



## anymouse (Sep 25, 2011)

I guess I don't have to deal with these problems much in Linux.


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 26, 2011)

For Audio CD's I use WMP or iTunes. For ISO files I use ImgBurn.


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Sep 27, 2011)

I have realplayer it lets me download videos from youtube and conver it to mp3... Its either that or buy the cd that will support the artist


----------

